

.Pirate Domains Now Available Through OpenNic - DiabloD3
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-domains-now-available-through-opennic-120515/

======
SoftwareMaven
With all the domain blocking going on, it isn't surprising to see alternative
DNS roots show up. Unfortunately (or fortunately?) you will really have to be
a geek to find a _.geek_ domain.

~~~
duskwuff
Alternate DNS roots have been around for a long time. OpenNIC, in particular,
is nearly twelve years old.

------
valuegram
Does anyone know anything about the adoption rates for these alternate DNS
roots? I noticed you can purchase a Top Level Domain (TLD) in the public root
for about $1,000/yr as opposed to ICANNs $185,000. Is there any chance of the
public root tlds being widely adopted? Despite a lot of searching, I've had
trouble finding any decent answers.

~~~
duskwuff
Adoption rates? I don't have any exact numbers, but I'm guessing they're
basically zero. Most end-users just use their ISP's caching nameservers, which
will almost certainly be using the ICANN root. Even if an end-user decides to
change their nameservers, it'd probably be to a service like Google anycast
(e.g. 8.8.8.8) or OpenDNS.

------
Tichy
Can anybody explain how to configure a .pirate domain properly? For now I just
want to point it at my existing blog of another domain... I can get to
www.pirate, so I guess I have OpenNIC configured correctly on my Mac, but I
can not resolve my .pirate domain (I have just added A Name records, don't
know what the other stuff means).

Thanks!

------
cocoflunchy
Chrome tells me: "This page presents non secure content. Load/Don't Load"

HTTPS issues ?

~~~
icebraining
I think it's because they load Twiiter/Google Analytics/Flattr with HTTP
instead of HTTPS.

~~~
Achshar
That would just show a warning in omnibox. If what OP says is a full red page,
then it is because the security certificate cannot be verified currently. This
may or may not be safe to open.

~~~
nucleardog
No. Click the lock icon in the address bar.

"Your connection with torrentfreak.com is encrypted with 256-bit encryption.
However, this page includes other resources which are not secure. These
resources can be viewed by others while in transit, and can be modified by an
attacker to change the behaviour of the page."

A very cursory glance of the source shows them including the article's image
(dotpirate.png), Twitter widget, Facebook Like button, their ads and Google
Analytics over http rather than https.

~~~
Achshar
That's exactly what i am saying.

>That would just show a warning in omnibox.

What OP seems to be talking about is the case where whole page is turned red
and it shows a warning something like <http://i.imgur.com/2PllT.jpg>

~~~
cocoflunchy
Oops, sorry I didn't answer. I was talking about an omnibox yellow warning,
not full page red.

------
figital
sure this will be great for private namespaces and i'm all for trying it ...
but if you add one of these alternative NICs to your DNS doesn't that mean
they can then hijack mainstream domains?

------
gouranga
That really makes me want "arrrrr.pirate"

------
rbanffy
This will start a war with all domains under .ninja...

